# MIMB MudBash (Labor Day) Festivities...



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

SO, as most of you know the 2nd annual MIMB Labor Day Ride is coming up soon! 

On the bill so far:

MIMB MudBash Competition - We are gonna have a little friendly race between the forum members, whoever wants to run can run. It will either be in the serpent pit, or the race pit which ever looks better when we get there. Prizes will be awarded to the winner(s). This will go down on Saturday afternoon, in order to make sure everyone who wants to participate has time to get there. Probably around 2pm. 

MudBash BBQ & Give Away - Saturday night around dark we're gonna have the BBQ grill's going. We'll have a bunch of Dog's on the grill, and there has been talk of someone smoking a boston but, however that hasnt been finalized. Dogs will be there and hot on the grill, if you want something else bring it and we'll get it on the grill for you! After we're done stuffing our faces we will get everyone to put their names in a hat and we will draw for prizes. Our sponsors are donating some items so you don't want to miss this! So far we have items from T-Shirts and Stickers to Winch Acessories!


You definately don't want to miss this years MIMB MudBash, Labor Day weekend at Rocks Bottom in Forest, Ms!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Man I wish I could go! But I'm not allowed to go anywhere around that time, cuz my wife should be ready to pop somewhere around there. She would kill me (if I didn't kill myself) for missing our first child being born. Maybe next year!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I really want to try to make this event...just dunno for sure if I'll be able to just yet.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I am going to try to make this one...atleast for the race...lol. I assume its at Rocks Bottom? I might be able to get the swamp cross pit for the day. Its a NICE pit for racing.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Man I would love to make this ride and meet some of you guys but I'll be at Red Creek that weekend for mudfest.. Haven't been there in a couple years so it's time to go back. Maybe I'll get to catch the next one..


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I might can make this one its right down the road for me haha


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

stop makin excuses this is a must attend ride ... i had a blast last year and as long as the sky don't fall i will be back .... and what else yall want to eat if yall want som e potato salad or beans ... i will pitch in and bring the side's


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

gotta have dem buffalo wing pringles.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

So is the ride on the 4th?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's whatever the first weekend in september is... Labor Day. Fri-Sun. Monday too if you are off and want to stay another day. Looks like Friday is the 3rd. So 3rd-5th (6th if you want to stay monday)


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sweet I'm planning on making it


----------



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

phree idk bout them tater chips


----------

